# Please help name composition and composer



## PatrickGehrs (Sep 16, 2009)

I want to know the name of second piece in this video:






The first one is Edvard Grieg's Death of Aase.

I hope someone will help 

p.s. I am new here. 24 years from Copenhagen. Many greets to you all!


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Chopin's Prelude in c minor, I think.


----------

